# want to build small gravel screen have questions



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

planning on building a small gravel screen plant
been thinking about it for last couple years have several ideas on paper.
need some input on what may work.
presently thinking of a 40 degree sloping deck
screen deck fixed at bottom of screen to box frame with pin and bushings at each corner of bottom of screen frame.
top of screen frame each corner would have a spring between screen deck and box frame, springs up in the air by screen frame.
Thinking of using an electric viabrator from Vibro manufactors to shake the screen.
I figure with the viabrator and the steep slope 40 degrees it would not plug up to bad and I would not have to shovel it off all the time.
Would place heavy bars under screen to act as grizzly below screen cloth.
Power for electric viabrator would be from a small gas powered generator.
Screen deck length 9 feet.
Feed (top of screen frame) height 9 feet
screen width 8 feet ( more then likly two screens next to each other)
box length to collect screened product 10 feet.
One 6,000 lb axle from old small equipment trailer on rear and pintel hitch in front to pull it.
would feed it with 2 yard loader bucket.
Any comments on the design.
Should it have a spring at each corner of the screen deck? or would the bottom of the screen attached to the box frame with a pin and bushing allowing it to rotate ( swivel up and down) be workable?
ProScreen is now using the Vibro electric viabrators on their screens so it much work to shake the screen deck, but theirs is not fixed via a pin inside a pair of bushings at the bottom of the screen deck attaching it to box frame.
Any comments, sure looking for many comments on this topic.
Thank you for your comments in advance.
Burntside Bob


----------



## The Terra Firma (Sep 8, 2011)

I have extensive crushing/screening expiereance. 40 degrees is steep. What are you going to screen? topsoil? sand? How wide? I see you have 9 foot length. Are you going to use standard size screens? (4x5 or 4x6) do you have a speed regulated feeder? or just dump right on the screen.

There are lots of variables, but i could point you in the right direction.


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

*reply to questions asked*

The screens will be 8 feet wide so two 4 x 9 screens along side each other.
screens would be 1 inch opening.
the 40 degree slop is for the screen design that only has springs on top of the screen deck (at top of 9 foot length) at bottom of screen deck it would be mounted via hinges to collection box.
I have other design with a spring at each corner and a 22 degree slope of the screen deck. 
gravel would be dumped on the screen from a front end loader bucket.
I want to build a grizzly above the screen deck so large rocks do not hit the screens and roll down the grizzly off the plant on the ground.
screen material mostly pit run, some top soil at job sites.
what it is, a collection box open on one end 10 feet long and 8 feet wide.
single axle on back pintle hitch in front.
sloping screen deck sloped down towards enclosed end of box.
open end of box to remove screened fines with front end loader.
screen deck shaked via counter weight powered by small gas engine via belts or vibrator electric motor a Vibco product. top of screen attached to collection deck frame with springs on e on each corner. bottom of screen deck attached to collect box with hinges all along the front of collect box. Or a spring at each corner at bottom of screen deck attached to collect box.
Do not have much $ to spend and steel is now very expensive.
Low usage may be a couple hundred yards a year.


----------



## The Terra Firma (Sep 8, 2011)

you need a way to keep screens tight.
And atleast 15hp motor to spin/shake a deck that size. 
springs at each corner should work. (car coil springs even)
You should put a rubber damper/heavy duty bungee on both sided of the deck that go from the shaker box(moving) to frame(not moving) at a 45 deg angle in the same direction as the screen slope. They need a bit of tension to help the screen deck have an angular/eliptical motion to keep a standing wave from developing. It would also help in subduing any unwanted ocillations that could build up and damage screen deck and tearing itself apart.


----------

